# Will a 15' Sub with Port box fit in our trunk?



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That's gonna depend on the dimensions of the box. A fifteen should be fine though, I have two 12"s and have no problem. I think the only way it might be too big is if it's a Bandpass box, not just a normal ported box...


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i agree it will definitely fit depending on your dimensions...i had a 15" in a ported box in an olds alero and its trunk was smaller than the cruze's trunk...i also had 2 15's in my ford zx2 in a sealed box and it had a very small trunk...i would definitely be interested in know how a 15" would sound in the cruze...my 10" sounds awesome in a ported box


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

well a 15" should no problem, a 15' box is another story. haha


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Just measured it this morning, the box for my 12"s is 15 inches tall and only has about 2-3 inches of space above it, so you might want to measure the box for your 15" and double check...


----------

